# 2011 Sentra



## MWC3000GT (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a 2011 Sentra SR i bought in Nov 2010 new... i started noticing a weird sound nearly like the front passenger tire had a flat spot.. took it to shop, first said it was the passenger side half shaft... same noise... now they say that its the ABS pump priming when u the car first turns on, and its normal and all the other cars have the same noise... is this true for other people or am being lied to?

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ABS system does do a self test right after you start your vehicle; some systems tend to be louder than others. Whether that's what you're experiencing or not, I can't say without experiencing it for myself. Isn't your vehicle still under factory warranty?


----------



## MWC3000GT (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah it is and ive told them and thats what they keep saying, but i dont trust that dealership... i would go somewhere else if there was one closer to me. It happens right after i hit 15mph and the doors auto-lock... i just wanted to know if other owners have this problem...

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

